# Have Canadian Citizenship but live in UK - looking for adventure!



## SecondGenCanuck (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm half-Canadian and have held Canadian citizenship since birth but I have never lived there - I know I won't need a visa or similar to move there long-term (other than applying for SIN). Would this be problematic with regards to employment? I have just completed my undergraduate studies and embarking on the dire job market here in the UK (needless to say, I am not holding out much hope!). 

I hope to travel around Canada first, but would appreciate it if anyone could advise me on how to get some temping work when my CAN$ run dry! Would it perhaps be better to bide my time and try to get some more experience under my belt here (I'm applying for basic admin/clerical jobs, also targeting the museum/heritage/third sector) to add to my resume to better my chances?

On a side note, I have family in and around Toronto (mainly St Catharines) so will probably wash up there first; however, last time I visited I loved Vancouver and would love to spend more time there. Any opinions? 
I'm going on vacation to PEI and then Toronto this August for a couple of weeks with my younger brother and Mom (the real Canuck!) - any advice on doing a little research while I'm there re: employment/residency etc? Cannot wait to get down to Tim Horton's though - priorities!

Any advice/opinions would be greatly appreciated, sorry if this was all a little muddled! 

Thanks,

Eliza


----------

